# Are Uber and Lyft Driving Recalled Cars?



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://prospect.org/article/are-uber-and-lyft-driving-recalled-cars*


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

And, where vehicles need to be inspected are they checking VIN numbers for recalls?
Especially with this Airbag mess.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

safety lol, who needs that. /uber


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

almost every car out there on the planet is a recalled car.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> almost every car out there on the planet is a recalled car.


cool and all the recalls are free. I'm up to date on mine, are you?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

good for you.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Dont give a turd....my airbag and/or seatbelt light is stuck on anyway

Same as on my other car


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

My vehicle has an outstanding recall right now, for seatbelts, no less. Guess what? GM doesn't have the parts to fix it. Should I starve and go bankrupt in the meantime? Nope.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

There was a time when cars didn't have airbags or seat belts and kids rode in the back of a station wagon or pick up
Just saying... sack up


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> cool and all the recalls are free. I'm up to date on mine, are you?


A huge % of cars made between 2001 and 2015 are affected by the takata airbag recall including Ferrari. Most manufacturers haven't even come up with a schedule to have them fixed so all of them are still affected. Go put your Vin into the website and see if yours is truly up on all recalls.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

limepro said:


> A huge % of cars made between 2001 and 2015 are affected by the takata airbag recall including Ferrari. Most manufacturers haven't even come up with a schedule to have them fixed so all of them are still affected. Go put your Vin into the website and see if yours is truly up on all recalls.


in a 2016 now so I'm good


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> in a 2016 now so I'm good


I wouldn't be so sure, Mercedes and Ferrari are still selling cars with the defective airbag 2016 and 2017 models. Nearly every make out there for 2016 has recalls and you won't know until you get a letter in the mail if they are forced to, others just waithe until you bring it in for service and never tell you.

I have worked in and around dealerships for years, most recalls come in the form of a TSB that aren't released to the public unless you know where to look.

What kind of car do you have now?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

limepro said:


> I wouldn't be so sure, Mercedes and Ferrari are still selling cars with the defective airbag 2016 and 2017 models. Nearly every make out there for 2016 has recalls and you won't know until you get a letter in the mail if they are forced to, others just waithe until you bring it in for service and never tell you.
> 
> I have worked in and around dealerships for years, most recalls come in the form of a TSB that aren't released to the public unless you know where to look.
> 
> What kind of car do you have now?


Camry. One of the top selling cars in the nation. I'll take my chances.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Camry. One of the top selling cars in the nation. I'll take my chances.


You have 2 recalls currently.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Atom guy said:


> My vehicle has an outstanding recall right now, for seatbelts, no less. Guess what? GM doesn't have the parts to fix it. Should I starve and go bankrupt in the meantime? Nope.


Aye, have a seatbelt one outstanding on my Silverado for the same reason.

All my newer cars have had random recalls on them, most are pointless and not dangerous in any real way. Just have the dealer keep you up to date whenever you go in.


----------

